# Getting into and out of coffee



## SPW (Oct 22, 2016)

Hi everyone,

well, I went espresso crazy for over six months, did a bunch of courses, got into weighing my cafetière, dabbled with v60 (even used a pouring kettle); but my great love is espresso - so read a pile of books, bought a Sage Barista which I used half a dozen times a day. All sensible, all 'fairly cheap'.

and then - had visions of becoming an amateur barista.... Now it gets much more expensive with my new LM Linea mini, a Mazzer mini, acacia lunar scale, VST baskets.... That's a lot of highly intricate coffee making technique to learn and refine.... Unfortunately Russia calls (work), and I need to massively improve my Russian to live there for two years. Can I become a coffee geek and learn 5000 Russian words? I'm good, but I'm not that good! So, I think my nascent coffee hobby must end.....

I've really joined to sell my beautiful and pretty outstanding set of espresso making kit. I'll keep the cafetière and the v60 (but I prefer espressos. I love the intensity). Look out for my ad in the next week.

Steve


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello and welcome









Great introduction!!


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Welcome Steve, if you definitely have to sell your stuff at least you know it'll be going to a good passionate coffee home


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

bet those items dont make it to ad lol ... welcome to the forum ..


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> bet those items dont make it to ad lol ... welcome to the forum ..


Spidey senses tingling ? Mine too


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

a person joins to sell some gear, telling you soon he will not be in the country. He probably knows none of the ethos of the forum.....rather you than me but good luck!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

working dog said:


> Spidey senses tingling ? Mine too


Or at least one of them


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

SPW said:


> I've really joined to sell my beautiful and pretty outstanding set of espresso making kit.


You joined in October 2016 to sell your gear now?


----------



## SPW (Oct 22, 2016)

They will be sold. I joined here ages ago as I'm an academic with an interest in coffee - I read a lot of books, I've done all the Scae intro modules. The gears just a means to an end - making good coffee. And I admire the people on here where coffee is a core part of their identity - it was becoming so for me for a while. I'm actually much more interested in pianos - the one I want costs all the gear in 2-3 high end coffee shops.


----------



## SPW (Oct 22, 2016)

Many thanks. I loved your quiz - a labour of love. I did a Scae brewing course at Prufrock with a guy from a speciality coffee shop in Lincoln. He was much better than me!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Good luck in Russia, take care and enjoy your soon-to-be-yours piano.


----------



## SPW (Oct 22, 2016)

I'm keeping my Alessi Moka Pot; my V60 and Hario pouring kettle; my French Press.

I'll probably buy Maxwell Colonna-Dashwood coffee pods and the £150 or so machine they sell to use these.

And I'll play my piano much more.

The Aussie World Barista Champion from a few years ago gets goosebumps from his espresso's. I've never felt that - great espressos in lots of shops in London now, definitely.

But I can play the piano and give myself goosebumps almost every day. If I upgrade my piano playing kit (Grotrian Cristal) - my upright is worth 3-4 GM Linea Mini's; to the Grand Piano I adore (Bosendorfer 185) - worth 3-4 Black Eagles - then I will make myself float around the room, by doing something highly technical but deeply soulful too. A bit like speciality coffee.... Like all of you who have had a coffee epiphany, which I had too, I've had a road to Danascus moment that has changed the direction of my life.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

SPW said:


> I'm keeping my Alessi Moka Pot; my V60 and Hario pouring kettle; my French Press.
> 
> I'll probably buy Maxwell Colonna-Dashwood coffee pods and the £150 or so machine they sell to use these.
> 
> ...


hope you get your piano , music is can not only be a food for your soul but can bring joy to others at the same time .


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Good luck with the move Steve

Will keep an eye out for the for sale thread


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

SPW said:


> I'm keeping my Alessi Moka Pot; my V60 and Hario pouring kettle; my French Press.
> 
> I'll probably buy Maxwell Colonna-Dashwood coffee pods and the £150 or so machine they sell to use these.
> 
> ...


Really loved hearing your passion for music, your piano. I'd love to hear more if ever you feel like telling us









All good wishes


----------

